# Repowering Bachmann trolley



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I ditched the brick that came with my Bachmann single trucker and replaced it with an Aristo 29351 diesel brick. The wheelbase is about 1/4" longer. The mounting wasn't too difficult. The weights were cut in half and the new brick screwed into them. Since I run either trolley power or rail, the leads in the brick were separated so the motor draws power thru a slide switch set for either trolley or rail. You can see that on the right side of the photo. Ozark link and pin couplers were added.



The major problem was replacing the wheels as the car rode a bit to high. I took standard freight car wheels, made small bushings to make them fit better on the tapered axle and reassembled them. The gauge was a bit too wide, so some more fiddling/filing was required to make the axles a tad shorter. The sideframe was made from strip styrene and some odd springs from the parts box. 












The magnet actuates the reed switches for the signal system. 

It runs a heck of a lot better than it did. And wasn't too difficult once I figured out how to do it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Again your ahead of the curve , I also used the AC FA blocks , ball bearing , about $70 for two power blocks , work fine . But you have changed the wheels to lower it , good modeling , thanks for shareing this . 
I am wondering how / if , the new AC PCC power blocks will fit under the Bachmann streetcar ? This may work out very well , maybe ? 
Its hard to ignore the Bachmann streetcars , they look so good , and are inexpensive .


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree 100% Dennis. For the money, they're great models, except for the power truck..... 
Also wondering about the PCC truck, but more for scratch building -- think 2 of the Bachmann closed cars (or more like 1.5 of them) made into a double truck car.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Great modeling again Rick! I was pondering the same thing with my open car. But I do not have the time to rebuild it at the moment. I am looking around for 2 more open to build a 15 bench open. I figure after tearing apart the last two I had to make one (Needed the front seats) a two trunk car should be reasonably simple. I really like the way you lowered the car. Any thought about using a RAMtrack sound module for a bell or horn? I think that it is small enough to hide under the car.... When do you think that the spare PCC blocks will be available? 

Ted.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ted, 
I'll pass on the electronics. As to the PCC trucks, your guess is as good as mine. I just hope they don't want an arm and a leg for them. Really wish I had a way to make a set of Brill 22e trucks, but thats waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy out of my league.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Rick....... those FA blocks work wonderfully for that. Annnnnnnnnd, they look good as well..


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The decals aren't too shabby, either!!!!


----------

